# Riding my first century and doing it solo?



## bbarnett51

I'm new to cycling and have been training for a century. I have a few organized rides coming up to see how these things go. I'm doing a 46 mile, a 100km, then the century on June 1st.

Everybody keeps telling me it's a mistake to ride the event solo. They say it will be a better experience in a group. I'm aware of the advantages of a group but I really prefer to ride solo and meet up with random cyclists from time to time then move on. 

For those experienced riders, am I'm screwing up by doing it solo?


----------



## mik

You are not screwing up by doing a Century solo....Have a goal for a finish ride time, factor in time spent at any needed rest stop, then stick to your pace on ride day. Enjoy meeting new folks on the ride, you'll probably end up riding in a group with a similar pace at some point during the event.


----------



## pone

i do most of my riding by myself, but doing distance is sooo much easier and enjoyable with other riders. 

mik is right, if your century is an organized event, you'll probably end up falling in with other riders.


----------



## chudak

You'll be fine. I rode a metric century last year solo. Hitched up to a couple trains along the way.

I did a century last month and signed up solo. A few guys from the club I ride with it turns out were going up for the ride as well. We rode together at times but on lots of the hills these guys wanted to put the hammer down and I was saving something in the tank for the last 20 miles, which I knew was going to be tough. We'd hook back up at the sag stops and eventually drift apart again. So I ended up riding "solo" for much of the ride anyways.

You'll be fine. Introduce yourself to some of the people you're riding with and have fun.


----------



## dot

Riding in a group - that's the best thing in road cycling and the bestest part of it: it's faster. Everyone can sit up and roll further alone, just in case


----------



## tednugent

bbarnett51 said:


> I'm new to cycling and have been training for a century. I have a few organized rides coming up to see how these things go. I'm doing a 46 mile, a 100km, then the century on June 1st.
> 
> Everybody keeps telling me it's a mistake to ride the event solo. They say it will be a better experience in a group. I'm aware of the advantages of a group but I really prefer to ride solo and meet up with random cyclists from time to time then move on.
> 
> For those experienced riders, am I'm screwing up by doing it solo?


Whatever floats your boat. Solo is harder because you can't draft people to save energy. 

You also need to carry the supplies to get you through... ie hydration, food, tools, spares, etc.

But... you can also go at your own pace. If you feel like taking a break and enjoy a cup of coffee... you can.


----------



## Alfonsina

Meh, most of my earlier centuries were solo, there is no mistake at all. You do end up riding in groups for periods, unless you are super slow you are going to be riding with people who ride like you, but not in a paceline or in an organised way. Loads of people do this. Plenty of riders start with groups and get dropped too. Just enjoy it. Your success is not reliant on anyone but you this way. That is pretty cool.


----------



## Peter P.

No way are you screwing it up. Doing it solo makes it that more of an adventure, a journey to the unknown. You'll have little support if the unexpected happens and no source of advice when situations occur, whether it's getting lost on your route and adding unplanned miles, failing to eat, or a mechanical. You'll never forget your first 100 because you did it all on your own.

Absolutely go for it.


----------



## scottma

You can do it. Plan it out carefully. It would be best if you are familiar with the route. Make sure you have stops where you can refill the water bottles, get snacks or carry them with you. Keep a reasonable pace, save something for the end. Pick a good day weather wise. Not too hot/cold or windy. Be sure you have someone available on the other end of a phone to come get you if something doesnt go well.

Good luck


----------



## chudak

scottma said:


> You can do it. Plan it out carefully. It would be best if you are familiar with the route. Make sure you have stops where you can refill the water bottles, get snacks or carry them with you. Keep a reasonable pace, save something for the end. Pick a good day weather wise. Not too hot/cold or windy. Be sure you have someone available on the other end of a phone to come get you if something doesnt go well.
> 
> Good luck


I believe the OP was talking about an organized century ride...in which case they don't get to pick the day or the weather. If it's an organized ride they should have sag stops with food and drinks along the way. If this is the case you don't need to pack a crap ton of nutrition with you. Just throw a few gels in your pocket just in case and roll. Make sure you bring a couple spare tubes and tools to repair a flat. Some organized rides also have a neutral service vehicle that can help with mechanicals along the rode and that would good to confirm before you roll.

And whatever you do, don't sweat it. There are probably a thousand other people rolling with you. If you need a tube or a spare CO2 or help with your bike everyone is friendly enough and you'll be turning away more help than you need.


----------



## bbarnett51

Thanks guys for the advice. I really just don't enjoy the group thing that much. I'm looking at a few different events and they all have good support do I won't need to carry too much.

I know a lot of riders so I'm sure I'll tag along with them for awhile but I really just want to do it solo at my own pace.

Being new to this I'm still learning a lot about everything. I'm excited to have found what I think is a great tire. I went with 28s Continental Sportcontacts. These have been very comfortable and still allow good speed. I enjoy riding on them!


----------



## ericm979

I do almost all my organized rides solo. It's just how it works out. I'll chat with people who are going my pace, and work with riders who are willing.

When I came back to cycling after a long layoff I did my first (metric) century with a friend. Which was good because I cracked with 20 miles left to go and he towed me in. I've since repaid the favor a couple times. However even though I was not in good shape, I and my friend were both ex-racers and know how to draft and ride close safely.

Since there are riders of many different speeds you'll probably end up riding 'with' other riders at various parts of the ride, even if you're not drafting. One of the fun things about an organized ride is being around a bunch of other people who are also bicycle freaks. So make at least a small effort to be social. 

Riding with a group means that you're going to be waiting at stops for the person who takes the longest at stops. That gal who always needs to go back to the food stand again or the guy who takes forever in the portapotty. And unless the group is smart about working with a group of different strengths, letting the stronger riders take longer pulls, your speed will be somewhat limited by the slowest person in the group. OTOH it's more social, and if you have a small group that works well together you can go significantly faster.


----------



## HyperSprite

*"**I do almost all my organized rides solo. It's just how it works out. I'll chat with people who are going my pace, and work with riders who are willing."*

That is it in a nutshell.

I keep the social rides with friends to weekends when I don't have to pay to ride.


----------



## NJBiker72

Enjoy it. I have done a few centuries, as well as metrics and 75 milers. Last week I did my first unsupported solo century. All were somewhat different experiences. The solo was hard. But I ate and took a brief stop at a popular coffee shop and it was a good accomplishment.

I have also done some organized events more or less by myself. You usually end up riding with other groups. The hard one of those was where I had two mechanicals and tried to catch my group. Ended up catching another local group and riding with them. 

I do think I have most enjoyed the centuries/fondos where I rode with a small group of similar level cyclists.


----------



## Srode

All my century rides have been solo including a double metric yesterday. What is nice about a solo century is you ride at your own pace and stop when / where you want to. The things you miss solo are drafting in a pace line, conversation during and afterwards. To me the pros of going solo out weigh the cons for your first one. If you can keep a 20mph pace for hours on end then an organized / group ride would be fun (not saying you have to go that fast but nice to know you can then you can handle any normal pace the group decides on). 

Bring lots of food and big water bottles or plan your stops well. I consumed 6 gels, 2 packs of Honey Stinger Energy Chews, a Power Bar, a Cliff Bar, a bag of M&Ms and drank about 2.5 Liters of Gator-aide on yesterday's ride with one stop at a gas station half way.


----------



## Alfonsina

If it is a supplied and organised ride, you really don't need to bring anything much. Stuff your pockets at the rests stops, unless you know it is badly supported (some paid rides are for sure). Solo is where I learned to never pass a later stop for water fill ups though, having been at a hot century where they ran out of water in the 80 miles stop. My biggest mistakes on earlier rides was carrying too much ****. Most rides will pass gas stations too.


----------



## NJBiker72

Alfonsina said:


> If it is a supplied and organised ride, you really don't need to bring anything much. Stuff your pockets at the rests stops, unless you know it is badly supported (some paid rides are for sure). Solo is where I learned to never pass a later stop for water fill ups though, having been at a hot century where they ran out of water in the 80 miles stop. My biggest mistakes on earlier rides was carrying too much ****. Most rides will pass gas stations too.


Even on organized rides I bring some of my own stuff. Tend to save it and leave with more than I brought but I have heard of rides running out at the last couple of stops and don't want that to be me. Really, one or two gels though is fine for a supported ride. Maybe a Nuun tablet or two on a hot day.


----------



## Cooper1960

For a "newer" rider it's important to set your own pace, just plan on the ride taking a good part of the day and enjoy it. Personally I wouldn't consider an organized and supported ride going solo, but I'm kind of literal. For your first century you are doing it just right, there will be different groups you can fall in with (or not), there will be rest stops for food and drinks, and if needed SAG support for a ride back. 

All I would suggest you carry are two tubes and a way to fill them, tire lever, I.D. and some cash or credit card, maybe some electrolytes to add to your water. And don't get crazy at the rest stops and load up on food or drinks you're not use to, 70 miles into the ride is no time to discover purple Gatorade gives you the squirts.


----------



## Mike T.

bbarnett51 said:


> Thanks guys for the advice.


I've done metrics both ways and what I don't like with the group thing is -

1. They go slower than I like to go.
2. You have to react to others' misfortunes - flat tires, P-stops etc.
3. They go faster than I like to go - so then I cramp up etc.

So the past 2x I rode alone. I like to stop as little and for a short as possible. I passed many people and no-one passed me. I was the sole author of my ride and its time. It made me the happiest so that's how I like to ride them.


----------



## dot

I would fight to stay in a fast group as long as I can and then sit up, recover, go alone and try to latch onto any group that goes with more or less suitable speed. If a group goes a bit too slow or has too much wheel suckers, there is always a opportunity to attack it, weed out the weaklings making stronger and active riders to go with you. 

That is The Fun! Going for 5 hours at steady pace, that' too boring.


----------



## NJBiker72

dot said:


> . . .
> That is The Fun! Going for 5 hours at steady pace, that' too boring.


I don't know. I would like to try that on a relatively flat course. The ride I did last week had about 8,500 feet of climbing. I think a ride in the southern portion of the state on a TT bike just going for it would be fun.


----------



## David Loving

Don't worry about it. A solo century is still a century! The best thing about a century at an event are the break stops. My first century was one where I rode 20 miles to the event's starting line, did a metric century at the event (good break stations), and then rode the 20 miles home. Semi-solo. Good luck.


----------



## bbpr120

I've done large, well organized club rides where food/water/sag support/repairs are readily available; true solo, unsupported 100+ mile events that i made up as went finding all my food/water and other events splitting the difference between the two extremes. While I enjoy doing the whole spectrum of long distance rides, I will admit though that the fully unsupported, solo events are the hardest mentally to keep going mile after mile. For the larger group rides, i tend to wander in and out of small packs depending on the groups average speed in relation to mine and how fast (or slow) everyone attacks hills.


----------



## mpre53

My first century was not only a solo, but was unplanned. I set out to do a metric, and after 62 miles I felt so good that I tacked on a known 42 mile loop.

I do about 4-5 group centuries a year with local clubs. I'm a tweener, faster than the B group but not able to hang with the A group for the whole ride. So I head out with the As to get some separation, and after 15 miles or so I drop off the back and set my own pace. I usually won't stop to re-up water and food until 50 miles. Over the last half, I'll either pick up slower riders who passed me at my stop, or get picked up by faster riders who stopped at different spots. I'll hang with them and chat for a bit, as the social aspect of a group ride is part of the experience, and then I'll go at my own pace. I'm strong enough to do 100 miles solo. Unfortunately, I've been laid up since late fall with a shoulder injury, and am now recovering from the surgical repair. So I may only get in one century this season. I'm at least 4-6 weeks away from getting back on the bike.


----------



## Red90

I ride with a group of friends that are all much faster than I am. I find it is harder to pace myself on a long ride if I do it with them as I have a natural tendency to try to keep up with their pace. This is ok if its just a weekend short ride, but on a longer century it can be an unpleasant experience cause you'll burn yourself out on the first half and then be dragging trying to finish it.

If you do it solo, you can pace yourself to what suits yourself. You will find that eventually, you will hook up with a group that rides at your pace where you can draft and chat. It's all a part of the experience.


----------



## Social Climber

I've done centuries both ways, solo and with a group, and enjoyed both. If you ride with a group of people you know (and trust) that can paceline, the ride can be a lot easier and you will finish with a faster average speed. On the other hand when you go solo you are in charge of your own ride, and you don't have to worry about anyone else, which can also be nice.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Do it.

I've only done them solo. The most fun I've had doing a Century was about a year and a half ago - I ran into a few friends and teammates during the ride, so we worked together for a while, and I also rode with some random people I met along the way.

Last year, I didn't bump into anyone I knew, doing one in my new city, but I worked with a group for a lot of it.

It's fun. There's a lot of support available, and if you've been doing your training rides unsupported, you're probably reasonably prepared. Good luck!


----------



## bbarnett51

I just joined a large cycling group and many of them are doing it. I'm going solo but I know I'll be able to ride with several groups for awhile. 

I've been training by myself and putting in 110-130 miles outer week with my long rides up to 52 miles. This Friday I'm doing a 65 mile ride. I just carry 2 tubes, co2, and some cliff bars. There are stores along most of my routes when I need to refill my bottles. 

I talk all day long at work and biking is my escape. I like to just take off by myself and ride. During the week I work on hills and tempo but my long rides are done purely for enjoyment. Sometimes I'll push myself but mostly I get comfy and cruise anywhere from 12mph to 19mph depending on wind and hills. I just enjoy the alone time.


----------



## NJBiker72

bbarnett51 said:


> I just joined a large cycling group and many of them are doing it. I'm going solo but I know I'll be able to ride with several groups for awhile.
> 
> I've been training by myself and putting in 110-130 miles outer week with my long rides up to 52 miles. This Friday I'm doing a 65 mile ride. I just carry 2 tubes, co2, and some cliff bars. There are stores along most of my routes when I need to refill my bottles.
> 
> I talk all day long at work and biking is my escape. I like to just take off by myself and ride. During the week I work on hills and tempo but my long rides are done purely for enjoyment. Sometimes I'll push myself but mostly I get comfy and cruise anywhere from 12mph to 19mph depending on wind and hills. I just enjoy the alone time.


I agree. I enjly group rides but there is something really peaceful about going out solo.


----------



## xrayjay

I do my unorganized century's solo. It's about the only way I get time to myself anymore. If that's your thing, then do it, you obviously don't mind the solitude and what better way to be by yourself than on a bike.


----------



## bbarnett51

Just wanted to update. I did my first metric century last week and enjoyed the solo. I could tag along with groups asking the way and meet ppl as I went. 

It was a fun ride with some challenging climbs. There was 3k feet of climb but that was lumped into a pretty short distance so coming out of the hills was tough. Then it was flat and the wind kicked up and was at 15-25 mph straight in head wind. No big deal for the serious riders but challenging for me.

Next up is a 46 mile tomorrow and then my first century in z June. Enjoying the rides!


----------



## dnice

sounds like one version of hell. in any event, i wish you good luck.


----------



## bbarnett51

dnice said:


> sounds like one version of hell. in any event, i wish you good luck.


At times it was! The wind really sucked.


----------



## dnice

bbarnett51 said:


> At times it was! The wind really sucked.


first off, congratulations! that's quite an accomplishment (no matter what other endurance "hard men" may tell you). so, what was it like?


----------



## JasonB176

This has been an interesting thread. I've only done four centuries, three of which were organized rides. In those three I came with a friend but got separated on one of the rides. They all involved going in and out of pacelines.

The fourth century was an unorganized ride with just one other person. He ended up bonking due to poor eating and I had to ride the last 30 miles solo and then go pick him up.

I've always had a goal to do a true, unsupported solo century. My longest solo ride was 80 miles with a few more around 75 miles. These were done with very few breaks. I didn't bonk on any but came pretty close. I know that last 20 miles is the particularly tough part and I'll need to take that into consideration. I was thinking that a stop to eat a sandwich might be a good idea rather than just relying on energy type foods/gels. I've usually done these as pretty much out and back rides going onto virgin roads in the process. My regular rides are all loops but I like the novel feeling of being so far from home in one direction under my own power.

Maybe later this summer! This thread has been inspiring.


----------



## mvk20

What have you guys doing super long rides by yourselves done about bike security when you want to duck in somewhere to get some food, or to use a restroom? Longest I've done absolutely solo is 40 miles, and I can do that without restrooms and eating only what fits in my jersey pockets. I'd hate to have to carry around a bulky lock, but I haven't thought of any other way to do it. Any ideas?


----------



## HyperSprite

mvk20 said:


> What have you guys doing super long rides by yourselves done about bike security when you want to duck in somewhere ..... Any ideas?


If I am solo, I take my bike in and nobody has ever said anything. I have done this at sandwich shops, chain drug stores, bike shops, etc. 
Also, these days with ADA requirements, the bike should fit fine in the restrooms.

Just act like you belong there and be super nice to everyone.


----------



## NJBiker72

mvk20 said:


> What have you guys doing super long rides by yourselves done about bike security when you want to duck in somewhere to get some food, or to use a restroom? Longest I've done absolutely solo is 40 miles, and I can do that without restrooms and eating only what fits in my jersey pockets. I'd hate to have to carry around a bulky lock, but I haven't thought of any other way to do it. Any ideas?


I sometimes carry a small lock. No it won't prevent theft, it will just make mine more difficult to steal than the next bike. I also keep an eye on it when I can and ride in trustworthy places. 

Prefer rest stops in the woods with the bike right there.


----------



## ericm979

JasonB176 said:


> I was thinking that a stop to eat a sandwich might be a good idea rather than just relying on energy type foods/gels.


You can bring real food with you on the ride. For example a bagel with cream cheese fits into a jersey pocket.

I pick restroom stops where there's no one else or other cyclists (lots of riders where I live) and make it quick. 

You can take off your helmet and fasten the strap around the rear wheel and frame. That'll keep someone from snatching the bike and immediately riding off.


----------



## Srode

I haven't had to go in anywhere more than once on a century because I fill my pockets with gels etc from the start and have 2 large bottles. When I go in it's fast, just for gatorade and chocolate and the bike is in close to the entrance, I keep an eye on the area. For pee stops I hit the woods in a remote area so security isn't an issue.


----------



## genux

For centuries and longer rides, I find that it's really all about finding a comfortable and sustainable pace — whether you're going solo or not.

My most recent rides were the Grizzly Peak Century (fairly hilly) and the Davis Double Century (fairly flat for a double). I did a solo attempt on both rides because I wanted to find out what my own sustainable pace was over a long day. There were many pace lines zipping past by me, and on numerous occasions they invited me to sit on their wheel. But I resisted just to find out what I could do on my own. There were a few times other riders sat on my wheel, but we didn't take turns pulling. I was ok with that.

I'm not fast, so finding that balance of steady-but-sure was key for me. I completed GPC in about 6.5 hours with 35 minutes of stops, and the Davis Double in 14 hours with 1 hour of combined stops. I'm fairly happy overall.

I think one of the biggest challenges in these longer rides, especially when doing it solo, is that the mental challenge becomes amplified. There's no one to talk to. Sometimes you're harder on yourself for not being faster/better.

But if you find that comfortable pace, you'll be able to tell which groups / pace lines will work for you. I've had friends burn out trying to hang on to someone's wheel because they were working too hard and miss opportunities to refuel/recover.

Good luck and have fun on your first century!


----------

